# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Tι ρατσα ειναι? (καρδερινοκαναρο)

## toykaki

Ενας φιλος μου πηρε το παρακατω,ειναι οντως καρδερινοκαναρο?

----------


## mitsman

ειναι ειναι!!! κα ειναι και κουκλος!!! φοβερα χρωματα!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Σταυρο. 

Ναι ειναι καρδερινοκαναρο.

----------


## e2014

ειναι πανεμορφο..... αυτα εχουν στο κελαιδιμα τους στοιχεια κι απο τις δυο ρατσες να υποθεσω και θα ειναι κατι το ασσυληπτο σωστα????

----------


## stefos

Ειναι! Να το χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## Gardelius

Πανέμορφος !!!! βάλε και κανένα βίντεο να ακούσουμε και φωνή !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάρα πολύ όμορφο καρδερινοκάναρο!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσει και να το χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## toykaki

σας ευχαριστω πολυ..ειναι φιλου οπως σας ειπα,αλλα δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι και αν υπαρχει προβλημα εδω,αυτος που του το πουλησε το ειχε σε αγωνες φωνης νομιζω,βγηκε 2ο του ειπε με 96 ψηφους...Ελπιζω να μην εχουν περασει καποια δυσκολια αυτα τα πουλια,απο οσο ειδα απο το δαχτυλιδι ειναι περσινο με μαυρο δαχτυλιδι...σας ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## mitsman

τα καρδερινοκαναρα δεν διαγωνίζονται στην κατηγορια φωνης, αλλα στην κατηγορία χρώματος ή τυπου, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος!|
και η βαθμολογια εκει ειναι μεχρι 94 βαθμους!
Αν το πουλακι εχει παει σε διαγωνιμσο πριν μηνες ειχε περασει δυσκολα αλλα μετα απο τοσο καιρο μαλλον το ξεπερασε οτι ειχε περασει αφου φαινεται υγιεστατο!

----------


## nikos st

Πολυ καλο πανεμορφο να το χαιρεται ο φιλος σου!!!

----------


## toykaki

> τα καρδερινοκαναρα δεν διαγωνίζονται στην κατηγορια φωνης, αλλα στην κατηγορία χρώματος ή τυπου, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος!|
> και η βαθμολογια εκει ειναι μεχρι 94 βαθμους!
> Αν το πουλακι εχει παει σε διαγωνιμσο πριν μηνες ειχε περασει δυσκολα αλλα μετα απο τοσο καιρο μαλλον το ξεπερασε οτι ειχε περασει αφου φαινεται υγιεστατο!


Επειδη ειναι σημαντικο αυτο που ειπε ο φιλος ξερει καποιος αλλος να απαντηση?

----------


## vag21

διαγωνισμοι φωνης για καρδερινοκαναρα γινονται μονο ισπανια και μαροκο-αλγερια,ακομα και αυτοι οι διαγωνισμοι ειναι περισσοτερο τοπικοι.
γενικα τα καρδερινοκαναρα διαγωνιζονται στην κατηγορια εμφανισης και μαλιστα κερδιζουν αυτα που πλησιαζουν περισσοτερο στην καρδερινα.
οποτε με την χρωστικη που εχει φαει το πουλακι μαλλον για αποκλεισμο το κοβω παρα για δευτερο.

----------


## mitsman

Κατηγορια εμφανισης υφίσταται Βαγγέλη??? εγω ξερω την κατηγορια τύπου που νομιζω οτι εκει κρινεται κιολας!
Οσο για το τι θεωρειται μορφολογικα σωστο σε ενα καρδερινοκαναρο ειναι πολυ σχετικο και αλλαζει απο κριτη σε κριτη! αλλος κριτης εχει κοψει πουλια επειδη ηταν αβαφα αλλα τα εχουν κοψει επειδη ηταν βαμμενα, αλλα επειδη δεν ειχαν μαυρα ποδια.... της κακομοιρας γινεται!

----------


## toykaki

χρωστικη τι εννοειται?και πως γινεται..πρεπει να γινει καποια αποτοξηνωση?

----------


## Gardelius

Σταύρο αυτά θα σε καλύψουν ...
*
Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του**Χρωστικές ουσίες : σύσταση τους και τρόποι παροχής στα καναρίνια*

----------


## vag21

Εβαλα εμφάνισης,γιατι δεν θυμάμαι αν είναι στην κατηγορία τύπου ή χρωματος.
πάντως σίγουρα στα υβρίδια ιθαγενή με καναρινι ,βαθμολογούνται καλύτερα αυτα που πλησιάζουν στο ιθαγενή.

----------


## δημητρα

απορω πως μερικοι ανθρωποι εκμεταλλευονται αλλους λογο αγνοιας. λοιπον απο την αρχη 

τα καρδερινοκανανρα διαγωνιζονται στην κατηγορια H (υβριδιων) 

η βαθμολογια φτανει μεχρι τα 100 οπως σε ολες τις κατηγοριες. 

η βαθμολογια που σου ειπε δεν υφισταται σε αυτον τον πλανητη. 94 ειναι το μεγαλυτερο που δινουν οι κριτες. και ειναι στο πουλι πρωταθλητη της εκθεσης.

τα συμπερασματα δικα σου

----------


## toykaki

οταν λετε οτι ειναι βαμμενο αυτο το συγκεκριμενο,πως δηλαδη τα αλλαζεις χρωμα...το βαφουν?γιατι αν ειναι μεσο τροφης λογικα εαν σταματησει να χορηγειται η τροφη θα αλλαξει και χρωμα το πουλι...??Θα επανερθει στα φυσιολογικα του?

----------


## Gardelius

Διάβασες τα λινκ που σου έδωσα?

----------


## toykaki

Ωπ..συγγνωμη τωρα διαβαζω το 2ο

----------


## johnakos32

Το πουλι ειναι ενα καρδερινοκαναρο οπου εχει φαει χρωστικη με το φτυάρι και εχουν φτασει μεχρι και τα φτερα πτησης που θα επρεπε να ειναι κιτρινοπα οπως της καρδερινας να βαφουν , ξεκινας ενισχυτικα για το συκωτι και θεραπεία προσθετεις στην διατροφη του ταραξακο ( αγριο ραδικι πικρο) ... διαβασε τα αρθρα που σου παρεθεσαν παραπανω... καλη συνεχεια.

----------

